# trykon jr.



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I hear they're pretty good youth bows. It's a Hoyt so I'd have to say it's pretty good especially because they are alot like the adult Hoyt bows. Congrats on the bow.

Also, *POST PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

i will when i get it. it is realtree apg hd:shade:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

LittleBucker said:


> i will when i get it. it is realtree apg hd:shade:


one of the best patterns out there. This Year I'm going with Advantage Max-1 camo, it blends in well out in Colorado where I'm going to elk hunt and blends in well here in Florida as well.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

cool!!:shade:


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

heres the pics


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

LittleBucker said:


> heres the pics


awesome bow


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks dont have it yet


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

LittleBucker said:


> heres the pics


sweet!:shade:


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks im really exited


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

LittleBucker said:


> thanks dont have it yet


when are you supposed to get it?


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> when are you supposed to get it?



next week some time:shade:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

LittleBucker said:


> next week some time:shade:


I hate having to wait on stuff like that. I almost died having to wait for my Z7 to come but it was very well worth it!


----------



## BigBuckStinger (Dec 9, 2007)

LittleBucker said:


> next week some time:shade:


geting it tomorrow


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

oops i was on my dads user


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

got it yesterday it shoot like a charm


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

LittleBucker said:


> got it yesterday it shoot like a charm


good, now for some robinhoods!


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> good, now for some robinhoods!


ya have not got one yet but been shootin every day


----------

